# Trump Should be in Jail!



## solidassears (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Anabolik2k (Sep 4, 2019)

LMAO

Yup, basically thats their spiel...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes that is exactly how they respond to anything they cannot present any evidence of him being racist either.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 4, 2019)

They have no content behind their statements and when they get called out they resort to name calling -OD


----------



## tom jones (Sep 5, 2019)

There are 'zero liberal' voices allowed on this site, only Trump supporters and defenders of Trump are here anymore, all the interesting liberals have been banned. Only 'right wing' Trump supporters are permitted to post an opinion , that alone should speak volumes about how 'uptight' right wing Trump supporters really are.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 5, 2019)

tom jones said:


> There are 'zero liberal' voices allowed on this site, only Trump supporters and defenders of Trump are here anymore, all the interesting liberals have been banned. Only 'right wing' Trump supporters are permitted to post an opinion , that alone should speak volumes about how 'uptight' right wing Trump supporters really are.



So you're a Trumpster? I didn't realize that!


----------



## tom jones (Sep 7, 2019)

solidassears said:


> So you're a Trumpster? I didn't realize that!


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump Gear is one of the major sponsors here -OD


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2019)

tom jones said:


> There are 'zero liberal' voices allowed on this site, only Trump supporters and defenders of Trump are here anymore, all the interesting liberals have been banned. Only 'right wing' Trump supporters are permitted to post an opinion , that alone should speak volumes about how 'uptight' right wing Trump supporters really are.



Yet you are still here.


----------



## tom jones (Sep 7, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Yet you are still here.




I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..


----------



## solidassears (Sep 7, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..



Actually it those who can think and have a brain that are left here.. If you can think and articulate your position, have at it. If all you can do is repeat talking points and fake news, who needs more of that bullshit? It's non stop all day every day, so it's nice to have a someplace where there's a reprieve from that stupid brain dead BS we have to endure all day every day. And of course if you disagree with the PC mob, you deserve to be destroyed, you're not allowed to have a different point of view.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 7, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..


Serious question.  What members were banned due to them being on the left side and against trump?  I can not think of any, can you?


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..



Let's use Charley as an example here.  I like the guy, he's a good guy.  But each and every post by him was Trump related.  Multiple posts every day.  This site is a private business that gets some of its money from ads being seen.  When someone is constantly posting Trump crap multiple times a day it tends to drive business away.  As a savvy business owner you don't want that to happen so you have to get rid of what is costing you money.  

Nobody cares if anyone else is anti-Trump.  What people care about is the unending crying and whining from anti-Trump people.  Grow the fuck up.  Move on.  It's nearly three years after the election and people are STILL crying and whining about it.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Sep 8, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..



Fuck off libtard troll, the left is a party of mental illness, roughing up kids and old men for wearing a MAGA hat. "Right wing censorship", youre dumber than you sound. Lefties control the media and sway it in their direction nonstop.

Learn the basics before you spout your nonsense.


----------



## IRISH OAK (Sep 8, 2019)

Lol! You got me with the title of the post, I came in here with the intention of fucking you up! Lmfao! Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## IRISH OAK (Sep 8, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..



Liberals have a right to their opinion... Conservatives are banned and suppressed on vitually every other internet platform. We need SOMEWHERE to go where we dont have to hear their deranged bullshit. Their opinions are NOT BASED ON FACTS ... They are based on media brainwashing, communist style! Liberalism is a mental disorder and I personally love the fact that this board bans LIBTARDS! Nobody fought and died for the ANTI-American shit these pukes spew!!! Nice try though.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2019)

tom jones said:


> There are 'zero liberal' voices allowed on this site, only Trump supporters and defenders of Trump are here anymore, all the interesting liberals have been banned. Only 'right wing' Trump supporters are permitted to post an opinion , that alone should speak volumes about how 'uptight' right wing Trump supporters really are.



I thought I banned you Chuck? Go away.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Why did Charly get banned? That's not right! Everyone is entitled to their own opinion..Wtf I thought everyone had a voice? What the fuck IMF is turning  Communist?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

IRISH OAK said:


> Liberals have a right to their opinion... Conservatives are banned and suppressed on vitually every other internet platform. We need SOMEWHERE to go where we dont have to hear their deranged bullshit. Their opinions are NOT BASED ON FACTS ... They are based on media brainwashing, communist style! Liberalism is a mental disorder and I personally love the fact that this board bans LIBTARDS! Nobody fought and died for the ANTI-American shit these pukes spew!!! Nice try though.


How do you know they're liberals in the first place? Just cause I don't like Trump that makes me a liberal Jackass? FYI Im not a liberal I can't stand liberals and I'm from Cali

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Fuck off libtard troll, the left is a party of mental illness, roughing up kids and old men for wearing a MAGA hat. "Right wing censorship", youre dumber than you sound. Lefties control the media and sway it in their direction nonstop.
> 
> Learn the basics before you spout your nonsense.


Assuming everyone is a liberal is "dumber than you sound!!!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Assuming everyone is a liberal is "dumber than you sound!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


What happens when you assume?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Let's use Charley as an example here.  I like the guy, he's a good guy.  But each and every post by him was Trump related.  Multiple posts every day.  This site is a private business that gets some of its money from ads being seen.  When someone is constantly posting Trump crap multiple times a day it tends to drive business away.  As a savvy business owner you don't want that to happen so you have to get rid of what is costing you money.
> 
> Nobody cares if anyone else is anti-Trump.  What people care about is the unending crying and whining from anti-Trump people.  Grow the fuck up.  Move on.  It's nearly three years after the election and people are STILL crying and whining about it.


Sorry but your Trump is getting impeached 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

solidassears said:


>


Trump should be jail? You should be in jail for posting this crap  Soiledoldasshole

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## tom jones (Oct 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Why did Charly get banned? That's not right! Everyone is entitled to their own opinion..Wtf I thought everyone had a voice? What the fuck IMF is turning  Communist?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




Rob [he calls himself 'prince'] has banned me [charley] off both sites... he's very 'Trumpian'...  but thanks savage for 'standing up'...


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

tom jones said:


> Rob [he calls himself 'prince'] has banned me [charley] off both sites... he's very 'Trumpian'...  but thanks savage for 'standing up'...


We'll he ain't going to be a Trumpian for too long lol impeachment is inevitable 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

tom jones said:


> Rob [he calls himself 'prince'] has banned me [charley] off both sites... he's very 'Trumpian'...  but thanks savage for 'standing up'...


Rob he calls himself Prince, Arnold, what is his real name? It really pisses me off that you Charly got banned for bullshit.If people didn't like your views then fuckin scroll down!!Maybe I'll get banned for speaking the truth.The real "Arnold"would never do such a thing

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Sorry but your Trump is getting impeached
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



A president, or any elected government official, can be impeached for pretty much anything.  It only takes a simple majority vote in the House.  To convict and remove a president from office takes a 2/3 super majority in the senate, where the impeachment hearings are held to investigate the claims of the House.  You need to learn how government works.  Being impeached literally means nothing until after the senate hearings.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> A president, or any elected government official, can be impeached for pretty much anything.  It only takes a simple majority vote in the House.  To convict and remove a president from office takes a 2/3 super majority in the senate, where the impeachment hearings are held to investigate the claims of the House.  You need to learn how government works.  Being impeached literally means nothing until after the senate hearings.


I know enough about the government to know that they wouldn't be seeking a "impeachment inquiry" on Trump if he didn't do anything "wrong".The Senate will not impeach Trump cause it's lead by Moscow Mitch and his corrupt goons

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2019)

tom jones said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. My point is that there are only defenders & supporters of Trump left here, all moderate and lefty voices have been shut down , mostly through "banning'..   doesn't seem rather heavy handed and unfair to you ?  Is that the America you want to live in, where suppression of an honest opinion is the 'new normal'?  Many men have fought and died for the freedoms of speech that are now denied because of right wing censorship..



You were not banned for being a radical Lefty Democrat and Trump hater dummy.


----------



## tom jones (Oct 27, 2019)

Prince said:


> You were not banned for being a radical Lefty Democrat and Trump hater dummy.



,,do you remember the rules here Rob ??    you trumpers have some 'pretty thin skin'..  







[h=2]Anything Goes[/h]						_
_ 

*WARNING* - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only! 



​


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 27, 2019)

solidassears said:


>



Love it bro! Lmao  Best post yet!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2019)

tom jones said:


> do you remember the rules here Rob ??



Post a member's name here one more time and I will ban you again you stupid fuck.


----------



## tom jones (Oct 27, 2019)

In the face of an overwhelming pile of evidence suggesting that President Donald Trump pressured a foreign country to damage a political rival, most Republicans have chosen either to remain silent or to deny outright that anything out of the ordinary occurred. Others have taken a more sophisticated route: Concede his wrongdoing, but argue that it?s not impeachable.
Take 18 U.S. Code ? 872: ?​*Extortion by officers or employees of the United States*.? It?s not hard to grasp:

Attorney General William Barr?s[Trump apologist and not America's Attorney General]  Department of Justice has declined to press charges against Trump, though the of Representatives is pushing forward with its impeachment inquiry. In the meantime, Trump has said that he will refuse to cooperate with lawful subpoenas ? itself a prima facie violation of 2 U.S. Code ? 192, ?​*Refusal of witness to testify or produce papers*,? punishable by a year in prison.

It?s also illegal, according to 18 U.S. Code ? 595, when a government official, ?in connection with any activity which is financed in whole or in part by loans or grants made by the United States, or any department or agency thereof, uses his official authority for the purpose of interfering with, or affecting, the nomination or the election of any candidate for the office of President.?

It?s also illegal, according to 18 U.S. Code ? 595, when a government official, ?in connection with any activity which is financed in whole or in part by loans or grants made by the United States, or any department or agency thereof, uses his official authority for the purpose of interfering with, or affecting, the nomination or the election of any candidate for the office of President.?

​*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​​


----------



## tom jones (Oct 27, 2019)

Prince said:


> Post a member's name here one more time and I will ban you again you stupid fuck.



how about when my name is posted Rob  ??...   you are one weak mother fucker..  but you know that ...


----------



## Unlisted (Nov 12, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Serious question.  What members were banned due to them being on the left side and against trump?  I can not think of any, can you?


racist

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 12, 2019)

Unlisted said:


> racist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I sure do hope you are not calling me a racist?


----------



## Anabolik2k (Nov 13, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> I sure do hope you are not calling me a racist?



Wouldn't worry about the "1-post libtard gimmick", that seems to be their best comeback for everything.
Its not hard for him to be anti-racist when his Dad is being pounded in the azz by big bubba nightly.


----------

